# maximum tire size for cannondale touring bikes



## hallj1942 (Dec 20, 2006)

Cannondale touring bikes (t2) come with 700x32 tires. Anyone know what the maximum tire size that can be used with these bikes, with or without fenders? In my area with mixed road surfaces it would be good to be able to fit 37 mm tires with fenders.


----------

